# Soundtraxx/ESU quality



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

OK, I wanna add sound to 2 of my N scale steamers in the future. Soundtraxx and ESU have what I need. Are these good quality products? I know MRC is the cream of the crop speak,just can't find what I want for steam sound.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I am a little confused by your statment of "I know MRC is the cream of the crop" MRC decoders are considered the worst decoders on the market. They have a extreamly high failure rate and iffy sound quality and output.

Soundtraxx product quality and sound quality are the highest in the industry. I have had one failed decoder in all of last year and warranty fixxed that issue right up.

Soundtraxx is not cheap, but neither is the sound! Shop around and drop me a line with what you want or need, I generally can beat anyone's price on the decoders and other parts for the installs.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

OK...about the MRC decoders...some hard facts based on my own experience.I've had three of those in N scale...two Challengers and a Big Boy from Athearn...one litterally smoked,the second one needed constant reprogramming of adress and the third one didn't fail but melted the coal load from my Big Boy's tender.Want to hear more?

I've since installed TSU4664N (supplied by NIMT) decoders in one Challenger and the BB...they're jewels now.The other Challenger is awaiting a hard wire decoder...started this one before I knew about the TSU4664N.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

YIPES! Maybe I'll find some other diesel sound decoders from elsewhere! I like the drop-in feature, but, I'm the kinda guy I do something once, I don't like re-work!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Soundtraxx makes some real good micro wired decoders too.
Granted not as easy to install as drop-in decoders but they are doable.


----------



## Tprssw (12 mo ago)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> OK, I wanna add sound to 2 of my N scale steamers in the future. Soundtraxx and ESU have what I need. Are these good quality products? I know MRC is the cream of the crop speak,just can't find what I want for steam sound.


Soundtraxx is very proud of price. Usually rated below amperage and almost all of their boards need a current keeper.

esu has sizes you need and probably the way to go. A little pricey too though


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a couple of Athearn locomotives, with Soundtraxx decoders. Sound is good but, they will be coming out in the future, and will be replaced with ESu. The first thing I don't like about the Soundtraxx decoders is the two button horn, one for short, and the other for long. I understand why they did it, but at least give me the option too choose. The second is, I find it much easier to setup and get the ESu decoders to perform the way I want them to vs the Soundtraxx. Granted it maybe me but, I just go through the check list on the ESu programmer, write to the decoder and I'm done. I have more Athearn locomotives on pre-order, these are all with out sound, as I will put in my own ESu decoder. As a bonus, the ESu decoders can be downloaded with different sound files from the same model, this way not every locomotive sounds exactly alike.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Half of my roster are equipped with ESU Loksound IV and V decoders. There are over 1000 CV that can be programmed along with sound slots. Probably the most versatile decoder on the market.

ESU goes to the field a sets up recording sessions for current in-use equipment for their sound files. They rate very highly. Not at all certain where their steam sound comes from except for locomotives still in service for museum trains or excursion trains. Those locomotives are recorded just as the Diesels and electrics.


----------

